# Caloundra Sunday morning 28th Oct



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Heading to Caloundra tomorrow morning. Probably won't get there until 5:30 ish. Launching from below the carpark on the Esplanade just past Minchinton St. High tide about 9:15, so looking good. Same plan as last week's abondoned trip......troll out over the bar, then hang around the bar for a bit, trolling, jigging, then heading over to the headland looking for a spotty Mackerel, and also jig a bit, then repeat on the way back in.
The swell looks quite small on Coatswatch surf cam for Bullcock beach.
http://www.coastalwatch.com/camera/came ... ck%20Beach

Company welcome.  
Alby


----------

